# Detailed car and fitted QS valance



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

detailed my car some pics,

I used 1 coat snowfoam through gilmour foammaster on normal hose, 2 bucket method with nxt shampoo, wheels cleaned and waxed with poorboys wheel paste , then waxed car with dodo juice blue velvet.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget to pick your phone up!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice wet look

tyre dressing? ;-)


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: I took the pictures in between before doing the wheels, I wanted to get a shot of the valance as soon as fitted :lol:

I always forget to take the pictures before starting as well!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Is that shopping trolleys in the top right of the first pic?
:lol:

Nice car btw


----------

